
Show HN: Niko – Employee Engagement Is Broken – Here’s How to Fix It - plainspace
Hi HN! I’m Jared, founder at Niko - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getniko.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getniko.com&#x2F;</a>.<p>If you want to make your company a great(er) place to work and want to know what is important to the people you work with, you should try Niko. It is currently in beta. It’s easy to create a group. You can even connect it to Slack.<p>Backstory: I was working at a company where the leaders actively covered up problems and hindered the free flow of information. The health of the company and the people working there was suffering accordingly and it wasn’t solely because our office was in the basement of a converted parking garage.<p>As luck would have it, we hired a Director of Web Engineering who was previously at Twitter. She understood the power of giving people a voice at work, so she set up Google Moderator for the company to use.<p>Moderator was a Google service (shut down in 2015) that used crowdsourcing to rank user-submitted questions, suggestions and ideas. Obama used it.<p>The effect was remarkable and indelible. People felt confident sharing their questions, ideas, and suggestions. Their voices were heard, valuable, and relevant.<p>When my colleagues and I moved on, we took Moderator with us and watched the same remarkable things happen at other companies. It’s not surprising that companies like Google (Google Moderator), Twitter (Falquora), Mozilla (Mozilla Moderator), Yahoo (YoMod), Salesforce, Optimizely and others made, and still use, their own Moderator-like internal tools for employee engagement.<p>When Google Moderator shut down, there was a clear need for a dynamic, modern replacement. That is why I built Niko.<p>You can read more about it here:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackernoon.com&#x2F;employee-engagement-is-broken-here-is-how-to-fix-it-abd22318b7c1#.nq9mciwve" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackernoon.com&#x2F;employee-engagement-is-broken-here-is...</a>
======
BillFotsch
Industry leaders like Southwest Airlines, Capital One and BHP Billiton,
(clients of mine), and hundreds of private companies treat their employees
like trusted business partners, enabling them to make more money for their
company and themselves. They consistently see both profits and engagement
soar. This Forbes article provides more background:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/fotschcase/2016/05/31/engage-
you...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/fotschcase/2016/05/31/engage-your-
employees-in-making-money/)

